# Biken zwischen Lübeck und Hamburg



## Deichkind (22. August 2006)

Moin,
pendel täglich zwischen Lübeck und Hamburg und geh nach Feierabend gern mal etwas radeln. Fahre am liebsten schwierige Singletrails und der Raum Lübeck wird mir auf Dauer zu langweilig. 

Wer kennt also nette Trails in A1-Nähe? 

Gruß Deichkind


----------



## coma1976 (22. August 2006)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (23. August 2006)

Deichkind schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre am liebsten schwierige Singletrails und der Raum Lübeck wird mir auf Dauer zu langweilig.
> Gruß Deichkind


Servus !
wo bitte sind in Lübeck schwierige singletrails ?
Langweilig ? wo fährst du denn immer in Lübeck rum ? vielleicht kann ich dir dann mal etwas auf die Spünge helfen, wo man gut radln kann.

PS: @coma1976, super Beitrag !

ciao
Holiday


----------



## burn (23. August 2006)

breite strasse aufm samstag nachmittag


----------



## Deichkind (24. August 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Servus !
> wo bitte sind in Lübeck schwierige singletrails ?
> Langweilig ? wo fährst du denn immer in Lübeck rum ? vielleicht kann ich dir dann mal etwas auf die Spünge helfen, wo man gut radln kann.
> 
> ...



Wirklich schwierige Trails gibts in Lübeck ja nicht, deshalb bin ich ja auf der Suche!
Bin ansonsten viel im Riesebusch oder am Ratzeburger See unterwegs.

Gruß Deichkind


----------



## Deichkind (24. August 2006)

burn schrieb:
			
		

> breite strasse aufm samstag nachmittag



Das ist mir dann schon zu anstrengend...

Steh mehr auf Bäume als auf bewegte Hindernisse!


----------



## Holiday (24. August 2006)

Deichkind schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich schwierige Trails gibts in Lübeck ja nicht, deshalb bin ich ja auf der Suche!
> Bin ansonsten viel im Riesebusch oder am *Ratzeburger See* unterwegs.
> Gruß Deichkind


Ratzeburg ist mein Trainigsgebiet, und ich finde es kaum zu Topen in der Umgebung. Auf Höhe Einhaus/Buchholz sowie auf der Ostseite Kalkhütte/Römitz gibts doch kleine nette Trails ! Interessanter wird´s aber auch Richtung Mölln !
Ansonsten gibts hier leider nicht viel, ist halt eine dumme Region hier  . Sonst versuche es mal in Richtung Timmendorf - Ich glaube Donnerstags fahren hier aus dem Forum immer welche Donnerstags in Timmendorf und Co.

ciao
Holiday


----------



## Deichkind (24. August 2006)

@ Holiday

Ratzeburger See ist ganz nett. Auf der Ostseite kenn ich aber nur den Weg, der direkt am See langgeht (über den Campingplatz). Gibt es da denn noch mehr?
Werde mich demnächst wohl mal Richtung Mölln orientieren!
Suche eine Tour, wo es neben Endorphin auch etwas Adrenalin auszuschütten gibt!  

Deichkind

P.S.: Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Ratzeburg-Tour


----------



## burn (24. August 2006)

vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich mal einem donnerstag abend der timmendorf runde anschliessen, die sind eigentlich recht gastfreundlich 

habs letzte woche selber mal ausprobiert


----------



## Deichkind (24. August 2006)

@ BURN

Werde ich wohl mal machen. Leider muß ich grade Donnerstags oft länger arbeiten...


----------



## Holiday (25. August 2006)

Deichkind schrieb:
			
		

> Suche eine Tour, wo es neben Endorphin auch etwas Adrenalin auszuschütten gibt!


hmmm... schwierig zu finden !
Aber auf Höhe Römitz, kurz vor der Straße von RZ - Ist oben auf einem Hügel ein großer Turm... da drumrum...unterhalb sind paar nette Wege...
hält sich aber alles im Rahmen 



			
				Deichkind schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Ratzeburg-Tour


Jo, bestimmt - fahren aber zur Zeit nach RZ nur Straße (Ostseite)... sind sonst so 4mal die Woche in der Region !

ciao
Holiday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (27. August 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter wird´s aber auch Richtung Mölln !



Vielleicht sollten wir uns dann mal für 'ne gemeinsame Runde treffen?


----------



## Holiday (27. August 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir uns dann mal für 'ne gemeinsame Runde treffen?


Jo, könnte man !


----------



## hasenheide (28. August 2006)

Ok.


----------



## Holiday (28. August 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Kommendes WE?
> Wann wo wie?
> Vom 4. bis 15.09. hab ich sogar Urlaub, bin aber 8. bis 12. auf Rügen, sonst aber relativ frei verfügbar...


Am nächsten WE  fahren wir ein Marathon und hängen noch ein Tag Urlaub im Harz an.
Ginge höchstens ab 9/10 Sept. wobei ich am 9. nur Nachmittags könnte !
sehe gerade, du Hast ICQ... melde mich mal darüber...

ciao
holiday


----------



## hasenheide (28. August 2006)

Super timing, ich hatte grad editiert, weil's nächstes WE wohl eh nicht ginge...
 

ICQ ist nur abends mal an, bei der Arbeit funktioniert nur MSN.

Und am 9. bin ich auf Rügen.


----------



## MR1703 (28. August 2006)

Bin gestern um den Ratzeburger See gelaufen.

Ich hätte Lust am kommenden Wochenende einmal um den See zu fahren.
Oder aber Ostufer in Richtung Kloster Rehna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR.Panda (30. August 2006)

ja hallo erstma, ich komm auch aus hl also ich fahr zwar kein cross country oder so aber wenn ihr so über stock und steitn spass haben wollt vllt. ma wesloer wald oder risebusch(bad schwartau)!oder hinter lübeck also hernburg das is auch ne riesiger wald weiss nich ob das noch zu wesloerwald gehört!naja vllt konnte ich euch ja weiter helfen!!!


----------



## burn (31. August 2006)

vllt koennt man sich ja einfach mal in HL zu einer tour zusammenfinden


----------



## lix (16. September 2006)

Hey, ich hänge mich jetzt einfach mal mit rein.
Gute Idee mit der gemeinsamen Tour! Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten zum Radeln. Leider begegnen mir immer nur zu Fuss einige Biker, sobald ich per Rad unterwegs bin, scheinen sich alle zu verstecken. Also, gemeinsam geht doch was 

Grüße, lix


----------



## Kind der Küste (19. September 2006)

Ein Stückchen weiter als Timmendorf, kurz hinter Neustadt i. H. liegt Rettin.
von Rettin richtung Grömitz an der Steilküste entlang!


----------

